# 12v ciggy multi-headed socket lead - 3A rating?? Can't find



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I need a 12v power lead - like a car mobile-phone charger - but with multiple plugs and a 3A supply rating. They're easy to find up to 1A, but I'm hanged if I can find one. 

Anyone help please?

Dougie.


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Like this?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/universal-3a-dc-power-supply-228639


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have one labeled 5A.

It's triple cigar type outlet and USB picked up at a Boot Sale for £6.00.
It's a PDA Power 3 sockets outlet. Model No. WF-0096 by INcar acessories. 

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just found it on e-bay and I have been robbed.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Car-Power-3-S...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item1c1acf0462

Ray.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Just found it on e-bay and I have been robbed


Not that type, Ray - it's a 3-way socket, not a power adaptor.



dooney said:


> Like this?


Yes.  Thanks very much.

Dougie.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I bought a couple of these (5Amp) with 2 USB ports as well.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290530535763

Karl

Ooops  Ignore my post misread what you were looking for sorry.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gromett said:


> I bought a couple of these (5Amp) with 2 USB ports as well.


Thanks Karl, but those are adaptors, not power leads. 

Dougie.


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi asprn,

Not sure what you are after, just PM'ed you.

Cheers


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Is this the thing
>>>adapter<<<


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Dougie. Your Title says.
"multi-headed *socket* lead"

What I linked to had multiple sockets on a lead........

If you had have said 12v charger/adapter with swappable *plugs* for different devices I may not have made my innocent mistake :lol: :lol: :lol:

Karl


----------

